# Wie am besten Filter verstecken?



## noellchen (27. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und will ersteinmal ein Lob aussprechen!! 

Letztes Jahr habe begonnen uns einen Gartenteich zu bauen, es nimmt mittlerweile sogar Formen an. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, denke ich ,daß ich in den nächsten 14 Tagen fertig werde.

Heute habe ich den Filter, einen Oase Biotec 10.1 in Betrieb genommen. Sieht nicht so toll aus, wenn man so eine schwarze Kiste am Teichrand stehen hat.

Deshalb meine Frage: Wie habt Ihr euren Filter versteckt??:? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

Hallo Jochen,

Willkommen in unseren Reihen. 
Schau mal das Bild an - ist aber ein eher schlechter Versuch, das Teil (Biotec 18) zu verstecken...
Die Rohre bekommen im Sommer noch eine Verkleidung aus Rinde/Steinen.

Besser wäre vielleicht eine Steinstapelung um den gesamten Filter geeignet.
Gepumpte Filter sind immer schlecht zu verstecken. :?


----------



## KamiSchami (27. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

und so auch nicht *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## Thomas_H (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

Sag ich doch Kami;- Äkelich  

Die Thujahecke muß auch weg  
Thuja gehört auf den Friedhof;- doch wohl nicht in unsere Gärten...

Edit;- Ich kenne übrigens einen Trick, wie man den Thujamüll mit 4 Schlägen beseitigt


----------



## KamiSchami (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

und was soll ich dann pflanzen, die sind schon gross und schirmen gut zum grossen reihenhaus ab.... so sieht man meine unordnung aufm grundstück auch nicht so gruss kami


----------



## Harald (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe bislang auch den Biotec 10. Leider kann man das Teil nur zu einem Drittel eingraben.
Ich habe ihn daher hinter einen kleinen Wasserfall gestellt und davor, wie auch im Wasserfall, Bruchsteine und Pflanzen gepackt. Es sieht einigermaßen "natürlich" aus.
Wirklich verstecken kannst Du ihn aber wohl nur, wenn Du ihn weiter vom Teich weg aufstellst und das aus dem Filter fließende Wasser über einen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich führst.


----------



## Bine (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

Kami , setzt einfach Kirschlorbeer , der wächst recht schnell , lässt sich gut in Form schneiden und ist immergrün und vor allen auch nicht so teuer . Gibt es momentan in jeglichen Gartengeschäften im Angebot . Und in verschiedenen Größen 

@ Noellchen 

hast du ein Foto wo man mal deinen Filter sehen kann und wie der steht  
Hast du mal daran gedacht Rankgitter zu setzten und dort eventuell Efeu oder andere Rankpflanzen dran zu setzten ?


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*



			
				Bine schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Hast du mal daran gedacht Rankgitter zu setzten und dort eventuell __ Efeu oder andere Rankpflanzen dran zu setzten ?




Hallo

Das ist doch die Idee !

gut geeignet sind als Gitter grün pulverbeschichtete Doppelstabmatten
zB.
http://www.rotec-berlin.de/r_frames.htm?zaun/drahtgitter/drahtgitter/gittermatten.htm

dafür gibt's auch Verbinder und anderes Zubehör 

japanischer    wird´s natürlich mit einer Konstruktion aus Bambus. 
@ Kami,ich komme dazu noch mal per PN


als Rankpflanzen würde ich auch vor allem  Efeu empfehlen ,
kostet nix (fast) wächst schnell ist __ immergrün und schattenverträglich

alternativ: 
__ Pfeifenwinde ,sieht auch exotisch aus , ist aber nicht immergrün 
dafür lassen sich deren Blätter leicht aus dem Teich fischen  
dh.eben auch die Unterkonstruktion muss optisch auch schon was hermachen  

wenn Du die Rankpflanzen nur von einer Seite an die Gitter wachsen lässt 
kann man die Gitter auch bei Bedarf noch wie eine Tor bewegen.

bis dann


----------



## KamiSchami (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

mmh, kirschlorbeer find ich nicht so prall... andererseits will ich mir auch keine sichtschutzzäune aufstellen... naja mal sehen. wenn ich meiner freundin sag, das ich die teile fällen will, sagt die sowieso ich spinne. gruss kami


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

ich meinte auch weniger Sichtschutzzäune 
sondern eine passgenaue Einhausung

das ist dann genauso groß nur *Grün*

mfG

vor 2 Jahren 

 
heute fast zugewachsen 
ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## Bine (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

Wie sieht es mit einer Trockenmauer aus die du vor dem Filter setzten kannst ? So bietest du noch etlichen Tieren ( Molche , Frösche ) Unterschlupf und kannst diesen auch noch schön bewachsen lassen . Und falls du einen größeren Filter dahinter setzen würdest , ziehst du die Mauer einfach nach bedarf mit höher


----------



## Thomas_H (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, kirschlorbeer find ich nicht so prall... andererseits will ich mir auch keine sichtschutzzäune aufstellen... naja mal sehen. wenn ich meiner freundin sag, das ich die teile fällen will, sagt die sowieso ich spinne. gruss kami



Ich habe teilweise 6 Meter hohe  Friedhofsbaüme einfach weggemacht und Kirschlorbeer gepflanzt.

Jetzt, nach 4 Jahren ist sie n8icht nur blickdicht, sondern einfach  nur immergrün und schön  

(Über 2 Meter hoch, 3,50€ das Pflänzchen und auf 80cm Abstand gesetzt  )

Mach die Thuja weg;- 

Das wir spinnen, ist doch bekannt und umfallen tutet die Thuja ganz schnell, wenn deine Freundin einkaufen ist


----------



## KamiSchami (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wie am besten Filter verstecken?*

watt 3,50 €... dats wäre doch ein argument? wo gibbet die denn so günstig? gruss kami


----------

